# What can I do to seal this rust?



## partsguy (May 9, 2021)

Hello,

I have this tank bracket for a tank-light Monark which had some heavy rust on one side. I have the rusted cleaned, but how do I seal this off? This part MUST carry electrical current, it serves as a tank bracket AND a battery terminal. Thank you in advance!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2021)

Wax it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

Acid bath and then do a yourself zinc plating.
Phosphoric acid and distilled water soak. 
Boiled linseed oil. Keep elec. contacts clean
Penetrol. Same on contacts. 
Paint-powder. Same on contacts

Maybe this. Never tried it though.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 9, 2021)

The usual anti-rust primer and paint; and then switch to small thin coaxial wiring. 
Otherwise, perhaps keep the areas under the fasteners clean and use zinc anti-sneeze.


----------



## bloo (May 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Acid bath and then do a yourself zinc plating.




That is what I would do, except I would start with Evaporust for the main soak, and only dunk it in acid (muratic acid) for a quick dip, and then a degreaser (MEK or similar) right before plating it.

Once there has been rust, the surface area is huge due to the pitting damage. The rust wants so badly to continue, and it usually wins. It is almost impossible to stop it without using some sort of sacrificial metal, like zinc.`

If you need to not alter the appearance at all for an original bike or something, I am out of ideas. Maybe beeswax or cosmolene.


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2021)

I’ll have to try the DIY zinc plating. That’s probably the best, most permanent solution.


----------



## Rivnut (May 26, 2021)

Eastwood’s Rust Encapsulater.


----------

